# More Greek Tax Worries



## john111 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have recently been requested by my Greek accountant to supply details of my UK earnings and tax payments in order to avoid double taxation in Greece. I find this odd as I dont live or work in Greece. I do have a house in Greece though, which I visit for one week of the year. I would get rid of it, but who wants to buy in Greece? Back to the point. I dont work or pay tax in the UK as I live and work in Malaysia. Question. Has anyone else had such a request and does anyone know what happens if you dont supply the information.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*greek tax*



john111 said:


> I have recently been requested by my Greek accountant to supply details of my UK earnings and tax payments in order to avoid double taxation in Greece. I find this odd as I dont live or work in Greece. I do have a house in Greece though, which I visit for one week of the year. I would get rid of it, but who wants to buy in Greece? Back to the point. I dont work or pay tax in the UK as I live and work in Malaysia. Question. Has anyone else had such a request and does anyone know what happens if you dont supply the information.


this is the time of year in greece for tax returns and its good your accountant has reminded you.l have built a house here and its in my name not my greek husbands,so l get E9 every year plus my husband declares me on his papers.l just recieved one of my yearly tax requests for the house which was 10 euro(easy one)but of course there is the haratsi tax which comes with the electric bill included in it every so often,from 2014 this will be a legitimate yearly tax reqest from the tax office not in with the electricity bill.As il read on the net,only if people are resident in greece would they need to get involved in double taxation,you dont live here.lt is vital that you pay your property taxes,your forms must be filled in,its possible that they may take your house if you dont keep up to date,if you want to sell it the first thing they do is check for outstanding tax,and they may put penalties on top.How do you pay your electric bills at the moment and the other tax.They need to know if you rent your house at all which would be income in greece.l think you should speak with your accountant explain your situation of working in malaysia and question the double taxation issue.Get some legal advice but your papers must be in by the end of june or you will have a penalty.And people are buying property here if they can find the bargain,a chance shall we say,greeks are looking,if the price is reduced,l dont say a give away but easier.I hope you sort it all.


----------

